# Utah Trappers Association Annual Fur Sale



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was just looking at the results of the annual UTA fur sale held last Feb in Nephi i believe. I don't know how many are familiar with it, probably quite a few hopefully. My question is, in order to sell furs at the auction do you have to be a member of the UTA? That or any other info on the sale would be awesome! I'm a college student hoping to take out a few coyotes, pick up the bounty, and sell the furs on top of that. My Dad's already told me that's not a sustainable income but the prospect is so appealing to me! :lol:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Your dad is right about the income. You will need to be a member of the UTA in order to sell. They are a great organization and put on a hunt every fall for the youth. They draw in over 200 kids every year. I have been a member for a lot of years.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm thinking the $20 would be worth it to join. It's something that i've dabbled in but would really like to get into more. Plus i'm looking for a good venue to sell furs. Would you say that the UTA fur auction is the best bet for selling furs in the state? I hear that Mongomery Furs buys as well, what are the going price between the two? Also any guesses on the fur market this year? It looked extremely strong last year, but I know it's one of the most fluctuating markets around.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have not been to the auction. I am usually in New Mexico at the Predator Masters hunt/convention. I do look at the prices though. There are a lot of factors that make a difference in where it is better to sell. Two years ago I sold to Montgomery and got better prices on fur than the auction brought, especially on my Beaver. This last year though I sold to Montgomery and the auction was better with Beaver going for 3 times what they gave me. I have not seen any forecast for this year. The temperatures in China and Russia are a factor in the prices. I have not seen how many pelts have not sold either, that is another factor. That is the only two places I know of to sell here in Utah.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I am not a member of the UTA but I do know that a lot of local buyers attend that auction. Mostly to get a good deal on the purchase of furs. The fur market is one that is very unpredictable. Just when you think a fur is going to net you a very good price, the oil market in Russia stumbles, causes a ripple in the world economy and the Chinese only pay half what they paid just two months prior for the same grade and quality of fur. As a trapper or gatherer of furs by whatever method you choose, you have to keep one thing in mind. "The trapper catches the furs, the fur buyer catches the trapper"! Sometimes the trapper wins. We sold our muskrats last spring for $8.75 straight through and the guy who bought them ended up only getting $8.43. That is a very big loss.
The latest Fur-Fish-And Game magazine speculates fur prices for this fall like this:
Coyote: "This fall, buyers will demand quality and better pale to extra-pale skins will start at $50-$65, the light brown prairie types at $35-$45, and silky Westerns at $25-$35. Southwestern semiheavy skins will open in the $15-$20 range. As quality improves in late November and December, prices should advance".
So, right off the top, one thinks Super Deal! I can get the $50 bounty from the state and on top of that another $35 or so per pelt and off they go shooting every coyote they see. Good for the deer population and I hope thousands of coyotes are taken for that cause. But for the guy spending his time putting up those coyote pelts that no longer have ears or a scalp, that pelt value just tanked. You will be very lucky to get $20 for an exceptionally heavy pelt even though the back and belly fur are what makes the garments, the local buyers will use the scalped pelt against you when they buy them. Of course this is just my opinion on that. There are a "few" local buyers who know how to grade and give a fair value for furs especially if they are in high demand overseas.
Good luck in your coyote pursuit but if I were you I'd concentrate on my college courses and use the coyote thing as a get away from the studying.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I feel ya Bear on studying, but i figure if I'm going to be out doing this stuff anyways I might as well look how to net a few extra $ doing it. Plus the prospect of money is a huge motivation to excel at something and better your skills. The free market solution right? 
I see the problem with trying to get the bounty and sell the furs. I was under the impression that when you took the fur and jaw into the DWR they would just slit the ears or something and only actually keep the jaw. Does anyone else know anything about how that will work, those of you who are trying to double dip and get the bounty as well as carry on and sell the furs?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

You are probably right on taking the entire carcass in for proof. But, you would have to skin it down to where the jaw was exposed with the skin off and leave the skin on at least to the nose for proof that that animal was the same the jaw came off of.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You can skin it and remove the jaw yourself. Just mark them so you know what hide goes with the jaw and have the records of the kill. They will just cut off the top of the ears. They are doing so that they do not damage the hide to stop you from making money on it. They did check on that. I have sent several emails working with them on this. You can take the hides up stretched and dried also. I am not making the trip with one or two coyotes. Mine will be skinned and dried then several taken in at once. Just make sure you have records of everything.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's really good to know reb. That's kind of the way I was thinking they would do it, it would make sense at least. I'm looking forward to it that's for sure! Do any of you trap yotes? For those of you that really pursue them regularly about how many do you typically kill during a course of the season meaning fall and early winter?


----------

